# Romantic Bracket Winner Is......



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Richard Wagner is the champion. He barely won with 53.3% of the vote just squeeking past Beethoven.

In 3rd was Dvorak and Brahms was 4th. 

Thanks to all who participated.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

JRFuerst said:


> Richard Wagner is the champion. He barely won with 53.3% of the vote just squeeking past Beethoven.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

His music is better than it sounds.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

JRFuerst said:


> Richard Wagner is the champion. He barely won with 53.3% of the vote just squeeking past Beethoven.
> 
> In 3rd was Dvorak and Brahms was 4th.
> 
> Thanks to all who participated.


Apart from the fact that I consider Beethoven classical I also don't see why Dvorak would beat Brahms.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

starry said:


> Apart from the fact that I consider Beethoven classical I also don't see why Dvorak would beat Brahms.


Or Wagner either for that matter. Ah well - fortunately I can listen to Brahms all I want. He is the winner in my universe.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

JRFuerst said:


> Richard Wagner is the champion.


_Gepriesen sei die Stunde,
Gepriesen sei die Macht!_


JRFuerst said:


> He barely won with 53.3% of the vote just squeeking past Beethoven.


I wonder...
was it 16-14... or was it 8-7?!

Either way, one vote the other way would have changed things. 
If the former was the case, it would have been a tie. What would have happened _then_??


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> What would have happened _then_??


Well, instant death wouldn't have worked because they're both already dead, so... both be champions? I think that's fine.

I think this bracket thing rather illustrated how worthless all this ranking of composers really is. I mean, if I had my choice, Beethoven wouldn't have made it to the last two much less even been on the initial list; and Mahler would have gotten at least to the final four. Obviously very few people thought about it my way, therefore what I think is clearly not in the public opinion and therefore the idea of polling in such a way is useless because its results don't mean anything whatsoever to any participating individual.

So, in a way, I think this poll has been the first truly meaningful poll I've ever seen in this forum. And it wasn't even technically on this forum is the embarrassing bit!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Apart from the fact that I consider Beethoven classical I also don't see why Dvorak would beat Brahms.

Or Wagner either for that matter.

Because Wagner's the greater composer.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Music is not a "competition," so I basically agree with WV, this poll has very little relevance or use.

I have very little time for Wagner anyway, except for things like his _Siegfried Idyll_, at least it doesn't last for 5 hours...


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I forgot to vote in the last round  Recount!


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Wagner?? Hmmmmm.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Oct 24, 2009)

A pleasant surprise.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

nefigah said:


> I forgot to vote in the last round  Recount!


NO! (didn't you get the 'memo?')

You didn't "forget" to vote... your vote was found in an automobile trunk.

Now we've got to run to some Judge, and tell him that you've been disenfranchised!

Then the Judge can issue some permissive announcement stating that allowing the
vote provides assurance for maintaining the integrity of the democratic process.

[Apologies for the digression!]


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Beethoven shouldn't have been in this bracket to begin with... Redo the bracket!


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Beethoven was Romantic during his 9th symphony/missa solemnis/late string quartets era if we're splitting hairs.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Beethoven was Romantic during his 9th symphony/missa solemnis/late string quartets era if we're splitting hairs.


In your opinion. Was op135 really Romantic in any way?


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Il Seraglio said:


> Beethoven was Romantic during his 9th symphony/missa solemnis/late string quartets era if we're splitting hairs.


Aesthetically perhaps, but stylisticaly he was still very much very classicist.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I think Beethoven was a classicist who began the romantic aesthetic, "opened the door" so to speak. To say he was a Romantic is like saying Voltaire's Candide is an example of theatre of the absurd. It exhibits many similar features, but in the end it must be said that it isn't.


----------



## Josef Anton Bruckner (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah...Wagner....


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think there was a typo in your results... The actual outcome is as follows:

1st - Brahms
2nd - Brahms
3rd - Brahms
4th - Brahms
5th - Brahms
6th - Brahms
7th - Brahms
8th - Brahms
9th - Brahms
10th - Brahms
_etc._


----------

